# BF2142.exe has stopped working.



## Judgement (Jun 9, 2007)

Ok, so on Battlefeild 2142, I start it up, the main image pops up, screen goes black, then it says it has stoped working. I ask why, it says RendDX9.dll has stopped working. How do I fix this without uninstalling and reinstalling. 1st we had deal with punkbuster, then Radial.cdb and now this bull ****.

I am about to give up on this damn game. Sorry for my minor use of language, but I am really ticked off. Help...I beg of you...ray:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

have you installed the newest direct x update?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...roductID=9C954C37-1ED1-4846-8A7D-85FC422D1388


----------



## Judgement (Jun 9, 2007)

Which of those would be the one to download? Really this is for my friend...not me. His gfx card is nVidia 6100 integrated I think.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

this is the one http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&DisplayLang=en


----------

